# Feeding bum calf



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

We had a calf that we thought the mom abandoned. Now I am thinking that it may have been a twin. The cow acted like she wanted to claim it, but would walk off when it would try to suck, so we ended up bringing that calf into the barn and started feeding it. We have been using Duralife 20/20 milk replacer; we followed the instructions, first two weeks 10 oz with 2 quarts of water, tour weeks 15 oz with 3 quarts of water, one week with 10 oz with 2 quarts of water. OK, so where do I go from here?


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Get some calf starter ration and get it started eating that along with continuing to feed it milk replacer. As it grows, you'll soon get tired of buying milk replacer and calf feed. Your options are to keep feeding it till you lose another calf and then adopt this one to that cow or take it to the sale barn and sell it. Or keep feeding it till you can switch it over to a creep feed or a ground feed and either grass or hay.

We had 4 bum calves this spring during calving that we were feeding. Some twins and some we took away from cows that had a bad udder. adopted them all to other cows that lost calves due to one thing or another.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I have her in with my goats, and did notice that she is nibbling at the cracked corn that I am feeding the goats. This my first bum calf, she is doing well on the replacement milk.


----------

